# Another Bridgestone MB Conversion



## bacoes (Feb 27, 2004)

Long time lurker, first time poster in the V,R,C.

I've been wanting to build a drop-barred mtb for a while and had dabbled with a low-end Miyata before I found this MB-5 at the GW on a sale day. The stem is a steel GT two bolt holding a Ritchey Biomax from the co-op. Drivetrain is Rapid-Rise with friction barcons (love it) and original Suntour crankset on a shorter BB spindle.

For one of it's maiden voyages, I loaded up both racks with $85 worth of packages to ship at the post office. The only thing I think I would change is maybe something that rolls a little faster than the KRads.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

nice racks


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice set up.


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks nice, and a bike after my own heart. Is that the Soma "mini" front rack?


----------



## bacoes (Feb 27, 2004)

Naw, front is a Bor Yeuh from the thrift store. Rear is a Blackburn.

And a question to you, are those VO's 650b fenders or 700?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

BugeyedEarl said:


> Looks nice, and a bike after my own heart. Is that the Soma "mini" front rack?


Nice, it it an 86 or 87?


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, those are VO's 650b fenders, they work fine with the 26x1.5" tires I had on it.


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

CS2 said:


> Nice, it it an 86 or 87?


Thanks, I believe it's a 90, but I'm only basing that on the paint and decal schemes in the German catalogs. I don't know if any of the components on it were original, but some of them had an 89 date code, so it supports my conclusion a bit...


----------

